# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  مشکل جداشدن حروف فارسی در اکسپورت گزارش استیمول به PDF

## nafissw

سلام خدمت دوستان

----------


## amir ali askari

منم همین مشکل و داشتم از پرینتر مجازیfoxit readerاستفاده کردم یعنی به جای استفاده از تابعexportاستیمول پرینتر سیستم رو foxit readerانتخاب میکنم بعد دستور پرینت به گزارش را اجرا میکنم.این مشکل حل شد ولی با یک مشکل دیگه برخوردم که برای ذخیره فایل pdfکادر اضافه ای باز میشه که مسیر ذخیره رو از کابر میخواد.
ممنون میشم اگه دوستان راهنمایی کنن.

----------

